# Hello from Colombia (South America)



## Mascota (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm a 42 year old Paediatrician and also a modeller and military aviation fan. I hope I can learn a lot form all you forum members
Saludos
Jaime Escobar


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2006)

Hallo Mascota !!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 22, 2006)

WELCOME!


----------



## elmilitaro (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice having you here.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 24, 2006)

Bienevuie... Or is that how you say it?
Welcome! 8)


----------

